# [WoW] Addon für Flugpunkte/Worldmap/Sammelberufe/Totems



## firewalker2k (13. November 2008)

*[WoW] Addon für Flugpunkte/Worldmap/Sammelberufe/Totems*

Hallo,

bin auf der Schnelle jetzt noch auf der Suche nach einem Addon für folgende Bereiche:

1. Suche ich ein Addon, welches mir sämtliche Flugpunkte, die es gibt, auf der Weltkarte anzeigt und auch die Flugdauer. Bin bei meinen Recherchen nun auf Enhanced Flight Map und (Dhask's) Flightmap gestoßen.
Mein "Problem" ist: Ich habe kaum Lust, nochmal alle Flugpunkte durchzuarbeiten, damit diese auf der Worldmap angezeigt werden und vor allem habe ich keine Lust, sämtliche Flugrouten zu fliegen, damit ich die Flugzeit sehen kann. Habe für keins der beiden Addons ein vorgefertigtes Dataset gefunden, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd!? Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch nen - relativ - komplettes Dataset gefunden..
Dhask's Flightmap, so hab ich in den Kommentaren gelesen, soll ja mit ein wenig Glück in 1-2 Tagen geupdated werden mit fast kompletten Flugdaten - sollte Dhask das aber nicht hinbekommen in der Zeit, isser erstmal 2 Wochen auf Geschäftsreise.. 
Nachtrag: Hab nochmal beide ausprobiert und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, Flight von Dhask weiterzubenutzen. Ein Patch wird schon noch kommen und es gefällt mir eigentlich deutlich besser (v.a. weil man beim Flugmeister auch sämtliche Routen angezeigt bekommt inkl. Preisen). Gibt es dennoch "interessante" Alternativen?

2. Ich hatte ganz früher in Anfangszeiten ein Addon, welches mir auf der Worldmap zu den jeweiligen Gebieten die empfohlenen Levelstufen anzeigte. Gibt es da momentan ein gutes Addon für? Interessant finde ich z.B. Cartographer, zeigt einem auch ja die verfügbaren Instanzen und dessen Levelbereiche an, sowie die Größe. Wie siehts denn da mit der Weiterentwicklung aus!? Nen Kollege meinte letztens mal, dass diese Version quasi tot wäre - und Cartographer 3 finde ich bspw. total scheußlich..
Gibt es auch hier Alternativen?

3. Welches Addon für Sammelberufe, also Bergbau und Kräuterkunde? Sprich: Welches Kraut finde ich wo? In welcher Zone an welchen Stellen?
Früher hatte man für sowas ja auch Cartographer, inzwischen gibts diese Funktion dort ja leider auch nicht mehr. Ein Kollege hat mir GatherMate empfohlen, welches ich auch sogleich mal austesten werde.

(neu) 4. Suche noch ein gutes Totem-Addon. Habe YAST z.B. noch in Erinnerung, aber gibts noch andere, gute Addons? Bräuchte nur ne leicht klickbare "Bar" ^^

Ich bedanke mich bereits nun für etwaige Antworten 

EDIT: Punkt 3 hat sich eigentlich erledigt. Hab nun GatherMate in Benutzung, inkl. GatherMate_Data und GatherMate_Sharing 
Merke auch gerade, dass Dhask's Flightmap auch den Stufenbereich und die Koordinaten der Flugpunkte der jeweiligen Gebiete anzeigt.. Ist dann ja doppelt gemoppelt. Irgendwie blöd, aber Flightmap zeigt halt keine Instanzen an (dann wärs perfekt).


----------

